# homestead push plates for jeep tj?



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Got a western suburbanite from a friend and kinda wana see how it will work on jeep tj. The mounts from fisher seem to be big money new so wondering if anyone has a set they wana sell. The jeep is lifted 4 inches also will that effect theses types of plows that use down pressure ?


----------

